# Low tech bowl



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks nice.
Just keep an eye and see what growth you might get. If there's any it can"t be that low on light. The bubbles make it sound like it's actually more than just a little.
That's actually a fairly good amount of plants for that volume of water.
But then how do you determine that small of an amount of ferts for it ?
With everything in there fairly slow growing it can live off of the fish food/waste I think.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Cheers guys. To be honest I can't really determine how much ferts to add so I've only been putting in a few drops a day. So far I'm seeing some growth on the crypt, the xmas moss and the pelia types. But the most growth has been the watercress. It's already pointing upwards and growing roots. 

Today I added some more mts, some floating plant (the name escapes me at the mo) and 5 cherry shrimp (one is the orange form). One cherry sadly was already dead in the bag when I got home but just as I was about to dump the shop water, I noticed a little grown on shrimplet in there. If the floating plant grows too quickly then I'll remove some or all. I got both that and the mts free anyway. The shrimp seem ok so far, roaming the bowl and doing the usual shrimpy things. Will get new pics soon.

Bump: Oh and I also bought some Pogostemon Helferi. I'm guessing this will require more light but I'm going to give it a go and see how it gets on.


----------



## harp (Oct 8, 2014)

The rocks look great.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

A bit of an update. Everything seems to be doing ok. The crypt melted a bit then grew back and the Pogostemon Helferi has died back but seems to be holding on and has even grown a bit lately. I also added another carpet type plant whose name escapes me. So far it has neither grown or died back. The watercress went crazy and I had to pull most of it out. There's still a massive root system from it, that I keep meaning to remove. I also added 3 tiger shrimp, a blue shrimp (blue rilli?) and 2 yellow shrimp. I think the blue and yellow shrimp are morphs of cherry shrimp. As the bladder snails and spirally ones were getting out of hand I also added a couple of assassins. Lastly I added some daphnia. I really only did this as I wanted to introduce more cyclops (some seemed to appear from the plants or somehting). I assumed the daphnia would die off with no green water but it seems to be thriving, as are the cyclops. I've cut right back on water changes now everything has settled. The water is crystal clear. 

Pics (the pond weed is only in there for the shrimp to clear of alage, it's from a fry tank).














































Can anyone tell me what this green stringy plant growing out of my moss ball is? It appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Looks really good! Makes me want to do a bowl like that myself.


----------



## StellaStars (May 15, 2015)

Looks lovely! I'm hoping to put something like this together too. 

Are the shrimp doing well in there?


----------



## mvbis (Mar 10, 2014)

Those moss balls look really nice.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

That is a very good looking bowl. You make me want to do something like that


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

StellaStars said:


> Looks lovely! I'm hoping to put something like this together too.
> 
> Are the shrimp doing well in there?


They seem to be doing ok. I did lose a tiger shrimp out of the blue but I've never been able to keep them even in their own pristine setup.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Got my first berried shrimp in the bowl


----------



## Kdog (Apr 13, 2014)

Your bowl looks good. You mentioned before you did not know how much excel to add. How much excel are you adding and how often? Any other ferts? Btw, what is the size of the bowl?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I am really impressed by this bowl. It's absolutely lovely. It makes me wish that I had two fewer dogs, one fewer cat, and a small table by a window...

The RCS, yellows, blues, and any rilis will indeed interbreed, producing something closer to a wild type shrimp.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

What is your maintenance schedule...ie # of WCs per week? I am contemplating doing something like this in my office. A coworker gave me their old fish bowl which is a large vintage glass light globe.


----------



## PepperyT (Jun 30, 2015)

That is such a cute bowl! Makes me long for the simpler set up. I know I have a few old vases lying around....


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Update please*

How is the bowl doing now? Would appreciate a photo. It looked very nice with the moss clumps forming a carpet. I am envious of your success with it.


----------

